# SSG Jason Prokop - 3/75



## dknob (Oct 19, 2011)

Prokop was a medic I served with while with 3/75. We both ETSd around the same time in 2007.

He was a damn nice guy and super squared away, he did his shaman stuff on me once or twice - including surgery on my toe!

He was killed a few days ago in San Diego where he served as a police officer.

RIP Doc.

The story:
http://www.10news.com/news/29494875/detail.html


----------



## dknob (Oct 19, 2011)

Video of the funeral ceremony - http://www.10news.com/video/29501084/index.html

so glad to see CPT Sterling (Jason's former boss) being there for his family.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 19, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas SSG.


----------



## Servimus (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss dknob.  RIP Ranger.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP! It has been a rough year for the San Diego Police Department.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 19, 2011)

Rest in peace Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP Jason.  He'd help me with the cooking when we'd have Halo games at the house off post.  It was in looking him up too add as a friend that RP saw the first reports of his death, the night it happened.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP my friend.


----------



## lancero (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP, brother


----------



## tova (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Dame (Oct 19, 2011)

Terribly sad. Rest in peace.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 19, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace, SSG Prokop.  My condolences to all of you who knew him.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 20, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior. Prayers out.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## formerBrat (Oct 21, 2011)

RIP


----------

